# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Заварное тесто

## Лара

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите мои поклоны.
Может кто-то знает рецепт заварного теста (без яиц) на эклеры .
Заранее благодарю.

----------

